# New guy from KY!!!



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, I'm Kevin and I started decorating the yard for Halloween back when I was eight years old. (Of course my parents helped.) I am 31 now and I have only missed one Halloween because of burnout. I won't do that again because EVERYONE was mad at me on Halloween night.

I enjoy building props from movies and costume building. I am the type that has 30 different projects but only has two finished. 

I look forward to reading more of the great forums you all have here. I also look forward sharing some of my future projects here soon too. 

Here are some pics from my yard in 2006! I have 2007 pics, just not on the computer I am using. I'll post some of them in a bit.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Kevin! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

DoctorShadow said:


> I am the type that has 30 different projects but only has two finished.


Welcome Kevin, you have found home here! 

I notice you like creative lighting with your props. Lotsa great lighting setups have been sprouting up from this group over the last coupla years; I reckon you'll find a rich pool of resources to swap ideas with on that topic as well as the prop building stuff. I've learned a lot here.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hell-o kevin


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome kevin


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome Kevin! I like your pics, send more when you're not on your "work" computer hehehehehehe!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome Stay Awhile


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool pics, I really like your yard, welcome to the forum. What part of Kentucky are you in?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Kevin, welcome to the forum. Nice pics and props. You need to get in touch with Turtle and join their make and take group, it's always fun.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Kevin!


----------



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice to have you here. Enjoy. There is a TON of good info here!


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice props. Welcome aboard.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the great welcome!!! 

I spent most of last night looking over some of the threads. I am learning so much cool stuff. Going to start working on some new stuff tomorrow!

I'll be posting the pics of my yard from last year in the Showroom section here soon.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Howdy northern neighbor!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to the board. Dont get overloaded on this place. You will need to pace yourself. Trust me.


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

....30 projects and only 2 done! Ha that is so me. Welcome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there!! Welcome to the forum Im glad to see theres another Land Of Luber here with me. This is a great forum and you'll love it here. There are a few of us Kentuckians that get together with some peeps from Indiana to make some cool props and learn some amazing things. Check out the IN/KY MNT thread for our last project. Again WELCOME and HELLO!!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Alot to take in here so pace yourself


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

